
The Art of Hollywood’s Made-Up Languages, from Dothraki to Klingon [video] - ohjeez
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/conlang-analysis/
======
vvanders
It's a shame they didn't include Belter from The Expanse(from the little bit I
watched). Ars[1] did a great interview with the creator a while back(minor
spoilers in the episode summary before the podcast).

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/decrypted-the-
expanse...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/decrypted-the-expanse-the-
truth-is-never-what-you-expect-it-to-be/)

~~~
Mankhool
I loved the books, like the show, but wish it had a bigger budget . . .

~~~
pixel_fcker
I read the books after someone recommended it to me, then tried to watch the
show but bounced off it in the first few minutes. Budget was obviously a
fraction of what it needs to be but it was miller's casting that caused me to
turn it off.

------
cafard
Didn't Anthony Burgess make up the rudimentary language used in _The Quest for
Fire_?

~~~
6stringmerc
Also Nadsat in _A Clockwork Orange_ was his handiwork, influenced by Russian
slang if I remember correctly. He wrote about that at one point I think (was a
High School book report years ago).

------
runevault
There's actually a book on this topic from the guy who did Dothraki for the
GoT show. Haven't read it yet though I did buy it at some point. (no affiliate
link)

[https://www.amazon.com/Art-Language-Invention-Horse-Lords-
Wo...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Language-Invention-Horse-Lords-World-
Building-ebook/dp/B00TY3ZMVG/)

------
throwaway7645
In the Land of Invented Languages by Arika Okrent is great.

~~~
Dunan
Upvoted; I love this book. Amazon recommended it to me out of the blue when I
started studying Esperanto again and I went in totally blind; enjoyed it from
start to finish.

Also, if you're interested in languages invented for TV and movies, read David
Peterson's "The Art of Invented Languages", in which he describes how he
created Dothraki and a whole bunch of other languages, including writing
systems. As a linguist who would love to get into that kind of thing (and who
has studied some very obscure languages which would make good influences), I
totally enjoyed this. A little more technical than Arika Okrent's book, but
still very accessible.

------
Vaskivo
I this article only 3 paragraphs long? I was expecting more. Am I missing
something?

~~~
bbctol
It's mainly a video, the text is just a caption.

~~~
Vaskivo
Ok, thank you.

The video is blocked in my job. I just noticed the large white square in the
article.

~~~
johnnydoe9
Is youtube accessible? The video is on Wired's Youtube channel too

